# موسوعه البرامج الهندسيه -- اكثر من 270 برنامج في كافه المجالات الميكانيكيه►►►&#965



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

*موسوعه البرامج الهندسيه -- اكثر من 270 برنامج في كافه المجالات الميكانيكيه►►►►►►►►►*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته​ 

البرامج A-D

2wayxovr.zip
2-Way passive crossover design pgm 3wayxovr.zip
3-Way passive crossover design pgm http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
762x39.zip
Reload/test data on the 7.62x39 NATO acana401.zip
Determines AC response of a circuit actfil.zip
Active filter design air_cond.zip
Trouble shooting for Air Conditioning alloy2.zip
A Great Program For Bullet Casters (VG) http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
amaze1.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 1 PLD Tutor amaze2.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 2 PLD Tutor amaze3.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 3 PLD Tutor amaze4.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 4 PLD Tutor amaze5.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 5 PLD Tutor amaze6.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 6 PLD Tutor amaze7.zip
Signetics Amaze v1.7 disk 7 PLD Tutor http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
angle102.zip
ANGLE v1.02 Triangle calculator a_filter.zip
Calculate resistor/capacitor OP AMP badstuff.zip
dBASE listing of hazardous materials best_ups.zip
Best Power Technology UPS seminar (VG) bidbiz.zip
Make bids for contracting & other fields blakbdy.zip
Black Body IR calculator for physics boundry2.zip
Speaker & boundary response plotter btu.zip
Calculate BTU's needed to heat & cool areas btu12sw.zip
Calculates heating & cooling loads bullet1.zip
bullet sighting program bullet_1.zip
Bullet velocity calculator - Reloaders bwrksht.zip
Powerful ballistics program cablev1.zip
Media General CATV conversion chart carpet1.zip
Calc cost & yards based on width & length ccharts.zip
Control Charts made easy ccicap.zip
CCICAP v4.09 Linear circuit analysis pgm cement.zip
calculates amount of concrete needed cement1.zip
Calculates cost & yards based on l/w/d ce_amp2.zip
Transistor AMP design program with DOCS chill.zip
wind chill calculation setup circdbas.zip
Circuit Search database circit12.zip
Microcomputer circuit analysis v1.2 control.zip
Calculations for Locus of a control hub cpthermo.zip
ThermoDynamics calculations for enginering ctowr321.zip
Cooling Tower perform./calcs. v3.71 http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
ctrlsys1.zip
Electronic Engineering utilities. 1 of 2 ctrlsys2.zip
Electronic Engineering utilities. 2 of 2 http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
dan.zip
AM Directional antenna analysis dataplot.zip
A useful 2d science and engineering prog drills.zip
Drill sizes/decimal equivalent/tap sizes http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

البرامج E-H


edraw32.zip
EasyDraw logic/electronics schematic CAD eepub02.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 2 eepub06.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 6 eepub13.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 13 eepub14.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 14 eepub16.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 16 eepub17.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 17 eepub18.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 18 eepub19.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 19 eepub20.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 20 eepub21.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 21 eepub22.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 22 eepub23.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 23 eepub24.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 24 eepub25.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 25 eepub26.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 26 eepub27.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 27 eepub28.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 28 eepub29.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 29 eepub30.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 30 eepub31.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 31 eepub32.zip
EE Public Domain library disk 32 http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
ee_calc.zip
good EE formulas in BASIC electrc3.zip
Electrician calc. v3.0, wire&cond size electric.zip
figures various electrical formulas eltron13.zip
HP Electronics package v1.3 eng51.zip
Engineering relationships/equations v5.1 engstuff.zip
engineering formulas for siliconheads eplot.zip
Plot an equation on the screen epromprg.zip
Eprom Programing Hex. & Bin Save Request eq_tutor.zip
Proper use of an AUDIO equalizer exball.zip
Demo balistic program for shooters facmaint.zip
Factory Machine Maintenance system filtcad.zip
Capacitive FILTER design utilities filtr170.zip
"Filter CAD" v1.70 Electronic filter flange31.zip
Flange Analysys v3.1 (Engineering) flowdem3.zip
Steam & Gas line sizing/estimator fmsim12.zip
FM Signal SImulation analysis v1.2 formulae.zip
Electronic formula solver ftcalc.zip
Foot & Inch calculator w/fractions gear.zip
Program to determine bicycle gear ratios geosat10.zip
GeoSAT v1.0 Satellite dish angle/aim handy121.zip
HandyMan v1.20 Remodeling/Redecorating heatload.zip
Figure HEAT/AC/REFRIG. loads v1.0 hpe.zip
Engineering - stress analysis program hpe144a.zip
HPE v1.44 FE Preprocessor from HPE hpe144b.zip
HPE v1.44 *2d* FE analysis program hpe144c.zip
HPE v1.44 *3d* FE analysis program hpread.zip
Plans for an HP/PC Infrared interface hvac_r.zip
HVAC & Refrigeration measurement calculator http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
hwm_1.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 1 of 12 hwm_10.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 10 of 12 hwm_11.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 11 of 12 hwm_12.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 12 of 12 hwm_2.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 2 of 12 hwm_3.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 3 of 12 hwm_4.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 4 of 12 hwm_5.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 5 of 12 hwm_6.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 6 of 12 hwm_7.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 7 of 12 hwm_8.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 8 of 12 hwm_9.zip
Hazardous Waste Material util. 9 of 12 http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/
hypercep.zip
HYPERCEPTION Elec. Eng. signal analysis


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

واتظروا المزيد برجاء ترك تعليقات لمعرفه مدى الاستفاده منها


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

:28: 

:77: 

:28:

​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

----------------------------------


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· ieee51.zip
IEEE Filter design program v5.1 
· imp_cvt.zip
Convert RF impedance values to any format 
· ind_cap.zip
Inductive and capacitive reactance 
· intermod.zip
Intermodu. analysis for up to 10 freqs 
· lblg2.zip
LabLog II data acquisition manager 
· lenscad.zip
Design lens systems 
· lin_test.zip
Monitor Linearity Test 
· listroom.zip
Stereo speaker placement program 
· lnap.zip
Linear Network Analysis 
· lormc.zip
loran info for aircraft enthusiasts 
· ltopamp.zip
Spice OPAMP modules from Linear Tech 
· l_match.zip
Calculate match with L network 
· machshop.zip
Machine shop programs in Basic 
· maint1.zip
Factory machine maintenance system 
· mapper43.zip
Creates a graphical image of land plots 
· measure.zip
Measurement conversions-very handy ​


· miprops1.zip
Gas property calculator - 1 of 2 
· miprops2.zip
Gas property calculator - 2 of 2 ​


· mndothyd.zip
Civil Engineering Hydraulics calculation 
· module.zip
Analog filter simulator. Good for audio 
· motor.zip
Calculate & plot DC motor specs 
· motor890.zip
Motorola's "Specs In Secs" Semiconductor 
· mtvrt.zip
Mark VandeWetting's ray-tracing package 
· mwpath.zip
1-2-3 microwave path calculation overlay 
· nasa755.zip
Nasa 2 Line Keplerian Elements For Sat's 
· nceest.zip
Est software for remodeling contractor 
· notis.zip
Tech anal methods for financial decisions 
· nrginit1.zip
Mass electric commercial energy spreadsheet ​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· oscii.zip
Oscillator II v2.0 osc. circuit design 
· paper.zip
invaluable if you must weigh paper 
· pcmech20.zip
PC Mechanic v2.0 Maintenance management 
· pc_calib.zip
Instrument Calibration/Verification Aid 
· pc_ecap.zip
Electronic Circuit Analysis v1.10 
· pc_ecap1.zip
Electronic Circuit analysis program 
· pc_track.zip
PC-Track Satellite tracker. Does EGA/VGA 
· perfv456.zip
Perfect Box speaker enclosure design 
· pinewood.zip
Electronic timing circuit design pgm 
· plfam.zip
GA. Power new commercial/ind rate calc 
· pll.zip
PD Phase Locked Loop design program 
· pll74.zip
Phase Locked Loop designer (74HC46) 
· plldsgn.zip
Phase Locked Loop design program for 4046 
· polemt1.zip
How to install a Satellite Pole Mount 
· psize.zip
Particle-size analysis routines 
· pspice1.zip
Circuit analysis using nodal anals 1 of 3 
· pspice2.zip
Gen of transient & freq respons 2 of 3 
· pspice3.zip
Electronic engineering supplement 3 of 3 
· p_supply.zip
Linear power supply design made simple 
· radarhlp.zip
Radar work station package 
· rafter.zip
A must for any home builder 
· resistor.zip
Resistor color codes 
· resomics.zip
MuRata-Erie microwave dielectric resonator 
· rfsv202.zip
AM/FM/TV RF engineering programs (color) 
· rmez1.zip
C Translations of REMEZ filter design 
· roomspkr.zip
Aid in placing your stereo speakers ​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· sample19.zip
SIGNIX: DISPRO(tm) Digital Filter Design 
· satlite.zip
Win prog. for seting satelite dishes 
· scope.zip
Analyze APT signal from 8-bit raw data 
· slickimd.zip
Intermod detector for radio engineering 
· solve310.zip
Electronic circuit solver v3.10 
· solve51.zip
SOLVE v5.1 Circuit solver 
· sp53.zip
Statistical Plotting for engineering 
· spc_stat.zip
Statistical Process Control Program 
· speakerh.zip
Monitor array alignment 
· splitn.zip
splitter/combiner network design 
· stanjan.zip
Stanford Univ's thermochemical analysis 
· stru_ana.zip
Struct. Analysis Pgms. fm Byte Mag 
· studpl21.zip
Studio Plus V2.1 Audio Engineers 
· sunchart.zip
Satellite Sun Outage Date Chart 
· sunrise.zip
Give sun rise/set times 
· talknbox.zip
GIF fmt Audio Signal Digitizer/Reproducer 
· tburn03a.zip
Combustion and Fired Heater Analysis, 
· tcxover.zip
Speaker XOVER design utility 
· telisol.zip
Solar energy savings evaluator 
· therm.zip
Calculates thermal properties 
· thrmcalc.zip
Thermal Effect calculator 
· toolbox.zip
Menu-driven RF and eng. formula tools 
· toxic.zip
Toxic GAS database & DOSE calculator 
· tplot753.zip
T-Plot v7.53 Technical plotting program 
· tpnet003.zip
Branch/loop piping Network flow/press calc 
· tracer.zip
Fritzz Graphics ray-tracing package 
· trak250.zip
Satellite Tracker v2.50 Major upgrade 
· traxplot.zip
Elec/schematic/PC board plotter & printer 
· ttl_name.zip
TTL Name to Description utility 
· ttm.zip
Truth Table Generator 
· tvcoch1.zip
TV Channels listed by Channel/state/city ​


· tvinfo2a.zip
SMATV Design program v2.0 1 of 2 
· tvinfo2b.zip
SMATV Design program v2.0 2 of 2 ​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· units.zip
converts anything to anything 
· valve_w.zip
Worcester Controls' easy valve sizing 
· varian.zip
Varian's Energy savings calculator(TVT/MSDC) 
· wave.zip
Utility to view PCM sound file waveforms 
· waveform.zip
Waveform analysis (FFT) - very good 
· wchill.zip
Wind Chill chart from 40 to -25 F 
· weld.zip
Welding tutor..type "BEGIN" to start ​


· westrn1.zip
Westinghouse Training Pgm access 1of2 
· westrn2.zip
Westinghouse Training Pgm Access 2of2 ​


· wing.zip
Model Sailplane design and performance 
· wirecode.zip
Crossover list of wire UL/Fire codes 
· wood.zip
cut plywood without waste 
· wxprog.zip
Convert barometric pressure 
· xeroxpcb.zip
make circuit boards with a copier 
· xovrtols.zip
General passive crossover design utils 
· xy.zip
Curve fitting program 
· xysee.zip
Mathematical Function Grapher 
· 1861book.zip
Book of scientific facts circa 1861 
· 60mmfix.zip
making dime store telescope better 
· http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/

· ac8947_1.zip
ASTROCLK Astro clock & celestial tracking 
· ac8947_2.zip
ASTROCLK v8947 Data files. 2 of 3 
· ac8947_3.zip
ASTROCLK v8947 Source code. 3 of 3 
· http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/

· afa_orb.zip
PD: Orbital Simulator from USAF Academy 
· alchemy1.zip
a brief history of Alchemy 
· astrnomy.zip
test your knowledge of astronomy 
· astrol94.zip
A complete astrology package 
· astrolgy.zip
A serious astrology chart maker 
· astrshw2.zip
astronomy show of stars, galaxies, etc 
· atoms.zip
Periodic table w/ spectral & nuclear data 
· bchild.zip
BRAINCHILD v1.0 Physics/elements tutorial 
· bigblow.zip
hurrican tracking program in basica ​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· biomorf.zip
Shows Darwin's theories in action 
· brainrl.zip
Left/Right Brain Dominance Program ​


· caim01.zip
C.A.I.M. 1 of 10 Id of Microorganisms 
· caim02.zip
C.A.I.M. 2 of 10 Id of Microorganisms File 
· caim03.zip
C.A.I.M. Identify anerobic bacteria 3 of 10 
· caim04.zip
C.A.I.M Identifies anaerobes 4 of 10 
· caim05.zip
C.A.I.M. Identifies yeast. 5 of 10 
· caim06.zip
C.A.I.M. Identifies pseudomonads. 6 of 10 
· caim09.zip
C.A.I.M. vibrionaceae/neisseriaceae 9 of 10 
· caim10.zip
C.A.I.M. Create a own database of 10 of 10 ​


· census20.zip
Census research tool for genealogy 
· chem20.zip
Construct/view chemical compounds 
· chem200.zip
Molecular model builder 
· chemic.zip
3d molecular program 
· chemist.zip
Chemistry tutor and Illustrator 
· chemm.zip
Molecular model 3D program 
· chemprog.zip
chemistry program tutor 
· chemttr.zip
Chemical turtor program 
· chemview.zip
educational, see 3D molecules with EGA 
· chpal240.zip
"Chemistry Pal" v2.40 chemistry tutor 
· coll_it2.zip
Collect-It v2.0 Manager 
· cosmos12.zip
excellent astronomy program 
· cosmos6.zip
a good astronomy program 
· crimelab.zip
Lesson in blood typing/fosics 
· dna.zip
DNA sequence analysis program for genetics 
· ethics.zip
the ethics of gene splicing 
· flmplsr.zip
Construction of a chemical Dye Laser 
· genatics.zip
biology tutor 
· humble.zip
How to build a Humble telescope 
· hybrid.zip
Cross-type Biological Species Program 
· inttest.zip
test of mental dexterity 
· ise095.zip
The Integral Scientist v0.95 Basic 
· jssc.zip
Jupiter planet simulator 
· life050.zip
LIFE simulation from Scientific American 
· mbiology.zip
Latest microbiology programs from Softor 
· medstat.zip
Data Analysis in Clinical Medicine ​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· mical.zip
Microbiology tutorial 1 of 8 
· mical1.zip
Microbiology tutorial 2 of 8 
· mical2.zip
Microbiology tutorial 3 of 8 
· mical3.zip
Microbiology tutorial 4 of 8 
· mical4.zip
Microbiology tutorial 5 of 8 
· mical5.zip
Microbiology tutorial 6 of 8 
· mical6.zip
Microbiology turorial 7 of 8 
· mical7.zip
Microbiology tutorial 8 of 8 ​



· minmst_1.zip
Mineral Mastery Geology program. 1 of 3 
· minmst_2.zip
Mineral Mastery Geology program. 2 of 3 
· minmst_3.zip
Mineral Mastrey Geology program. 3 of 3 ​


· mmbiotut.zip
Biology tutorial game 
· moonfaze.zip
display phase of the Moon-your location 
· n02laser.zip
build n02 (nitrogen) laser w/ schematics 
· navalobs.zip
Naval observatory. text bulletins ​


· ngp1.zip
NGP Astronomical Database 1 of 5 
· ngp2.zip
NGP Astronomical Database 2 of 5 
· ngp3.zip
NGP Astronomical Database 3 of 5 
· ngp4.zip
NGP Astronomical Database 5 of 5 
· ngp5.zip
NGP Astronomical Database 4 of 5 ​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

· nukes.zip
Third generation nuclear weapons 
· orbit1.zip
Simulation of orbiting planet/moon & back 
· ozone.zip
Q&A about Ozone and CFC's 
· philo_t.zip
Who really invented television? 
· phy31b.zip
Physics v3.1b formula cruncher 
· physics.zip
A Physics tutor 
· planet.zip
A graphical depiction of planets 
· playgod.zip
Build your own solor systems 
· plutoman.zip
He discovered Pluto by Mike Finley 
· poe.zip
Big bang according to Edgar Allen Poe 
· popitup1.zip
TSR to create and access POP-UP databases 
· quiz.zip
Test for water knowledge 


http://www.phreak.org/archives/The_Hacker_Chronicles_II/scieng1/

· rocks11a.zip
Mineral Mastery v1.1 for rock hounds 1/2 
· rocks11b.zip
Mineral Mastery v1.1 for rock hounds 2/2 ​

· sampsize.zip
Determine sample size for known/unknown 
· scam.zip
some real facts about Redwood forests 
· silver.zip
How to silver a mirror 
· sisky.zip
Silicon Sky: Planisphere program 
· skyglobe.zip
Astronomy - displays star charts, etc 
· slrut.zip
Solar Energy Calculator. Calculates Sunset 
· sqr_wave.zip
Draw Square & Triangle waves to x999 
· starry.zip
Starry Nights - Indoor astromomy 
· storm.zip
Basic program for tracking hurricanes 
· sts9049.zip
Enter & plot satellite orbits 
· sun_moon.zip
Info and position about sun & moon 
· targ.zip
Test you ESP abilities 
· testesp.zip
Test your Extra Sensory Perception 
· tornado.zip
Text and graphics-Formation of Tornados 
· traject.zip
Physics trajectory tutorial/game 
· unique09.zip
weather forcasting program 
· uscities.zip
Longitude & latitude of 200 U.S. cities 
· usmapdat.zip
Lat/Lon info for the USA by state in ASCII 
· wx60.zip
Weather forcasting program 
· w_mtable.zip
PopUp Weights & Measures Table ​


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (28 مارس 2009)

​


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

ما شاء الله يا زيكو انتا هتخش موسوعة جينس ريكورد بموسوعة البرامج الهائلة ده


----------



## م/زيكو تك (28 مارس 2009)

mohamed mech قال:


> ما شاء الله يا زيكو انتا هتخش موسوعة جينس ريكورد بموسوعة البرامج الهائلة ده


 

يا سيدي كفايه اني دخلت قلبك

ولسه في برامج بس قولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو هات


----------



## mohamed mech (28 مارس 2009)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> يا سيدي كفايه اني دخلت قلبك
> 
> ولسه في برامج بس قولووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو هات


 
بكل صدق فعلا دخلت قلبى و خت 1/2 الهارد بتاعى لحسابك

ابعت ما عندك يا ملك الشبكة العنكبوتية


----------



## م.وسيم (28 مارس 2009)

الله يسلم دياتك 

وربي يرضى عليك


----------



## م\محمدسلطان (4 أبريل 2009)

:28: 
_ما شاء الله يا زيكو انتا هتخش موسوعة جينس ريكورد بموسوعة البرامج الهائلة ده_


:77: 

:28:


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (6 أبريل 2009)

مشكور علي هذة المشاركة الجامدة 10/10


----------



## h3mw (7 أبريل 2009)

اللهم بارك له , مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (7 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور جدا يازيكو وصدقنى انا جعلتها فى المفضلة ومبروك التميز


----------



## neo203 (10 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks
great work
.


----------



## mr.alnaas (16 فبراير 2010)

plz zekooooooo i want Spreadsheet of ESP design 

tanxxxxxxx man


----------

